# Youtube link



## Omrat (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi !

How can I link Youtube videos *directly* to this forum ?
( I allready know, how to make regular link )

Regards,


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 11, 2009)

Just copy and paste the URL for the video in the message.


----------



## Omrat (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank You !

It is all working now 

Regards,


----------

